# Firefox is a memory hog, admits Mozilla Director



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Mozilla must address Firefox's memory problems if it's serious about entering the mobile browser market, a member of the company's board of directors said over the weekend.

The on-again, off-again debate over whether Firefox has a memory leak was dragged back into the limelight by Christopher Blizzard, a Red Hat developer and longtime contributor to Firefox who also sits on Mozilla's board.

"As Mozilla starts down the path to running in the mobile space we are spending time looking at memory pressure issues more closely," Blizzard said in a posting to his personal blog on Saturday, referring to the leak that many users believe plagues Firefox. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=10638


----------

